# Skp Max300 Que tal anda ?



## electro-nico (Jun 8, 2010)

Buenas, gente les cuento que en unos meses estare comprando una potencia para pasar musica de vez en cuando...

La que mas me convencio fue esta, la SKP Max300 ;

Aca se pueden observar varias fotos internas como externas del mismo. 
http://www.targetelectronica.com.ar/productos/audio profecional/skpmax300.htm

Y aqui la ficha tecnica.
http://skpaudio.com/v2/download/max-300x.pdf

1- Se que trabaja con mosfets... pero no los encuentro en las imagenes...
2- Los capacitores que trae son de 4700uf, me parece muy poco...
Despues lo demas me parece bastante solido 

salu2 y gracias


----------



## Dano (Jun 8, 2010)

La probé una vez, en un toque en vivo para unas 60 personas, y realmente no vale la pena, ni se escuchaba el sonido y el amplificador estaba en clip.

Saludos


----------



## palomo (Jun 8, 2010)

Para un sistema tri-amplificado esta exelente, con sus 150w por canal lo pondria para exitar lo brillos en un sistema de media potencia, ho los medios en un sistema chico con bocinas de 12", o a full con unas torres en mi casa (eso si no me intereza que tambien se desempeñe el ampli) hooooooo  ponerlo como pisapapeles en mi trabajo para mas no le encontraria uso, no digo que sea malo pero como que 150w no es la gran  cosa si es que es tu idea sonorisar con el, en el foro hay unos de 400 por canal faciles de armar, con lo que te dijo Dano y un servidor ya puedes sacar tus concluciones.


Saludos.


----------



## electro-nico (Jun 9, 2010)

Dano con que parlantes la pusiste la potencia ? 

Y la ZKX mt250 serà mejor ?


----------



## Dano (Jun 9, 2010)

electro-nico dijo:


> Dano con que parlantes la pusiste la potencia ?
> 
> Y la ZKX mt250 serà mejor ?




JBL TR255 eran las cajas, solo usaba el amplificador en medios y agudos, los graves estaban amplificados con una Carver de unos 400W por canal.

Saludos


----------



## electro-nico (Jun 9, 2010)

te cuento que yo quiero amplificar una caja con un woofer de 12" o 10" + un driver + un tweeter por canal ... se escuchara ?


----------



## Dano (Jun 9, 2010)

electro-nico dijo:


> te cuento que yo quiero amplificar una caja con un woofer de 12" o 10" + un driver + un tweeter por canal ... se escuchara ?



Para cuantas personas será diseñado?
Aire libre o recinto cerrado?
Musica en vivo o grabada?


----------



## electro-nico (Jun 9, 2010)

musica grabada, aire libre ... basicamente es para poder hacer un poco de ruido cuando se arma fiesta en mi casa...


----------



## Dano (Jun 9, 2010)

Si es algo privado te da, justo pero te va a dar.


----------



## electro-nico (Jun 10, 2010)

Y como tendria que hacer la coneccion para que el bafle me quede de 4 ohms ? 
El bafle consta de un woofer 12" 8 ohms + Driver selenium d-250x 8 ohms + Tweeter selenium 8 ohms, como hago para que quede de 4 ohms ?


----------

